# Pink Pink Pink Planet X



## windym (29 Jul 2014)

My Planet X SS TT bike, sorry about the cr@p wall









Andy


----------



## ChrisMc (9 Aug 2014)

That bike looks awesome, always fancied a single speed what does it ride like?


----------



## Saluki (9 Aug 2014)

Lovely.
I just love that colour. It's just the right shade of 'in your face' pink. I had a Fiat Panda that colour.


----------



## Snapper88 (9 Aug 2014)

Very nice bike wish I had gone with a colour rather than black for my single speed


----------



## windym (9 Aug 2014)

Cheers guys, yup it rides amazingly well on 53/17 and around 6.2kg if my scales are correct. I have to say the colour is fee-nom wasn't sure when I first got it out of the box and the room started glowing. 

Andy


----------



## Cycleops (9 Aug 2014)

Well, you certainly can't miss it!


----------



## jack smith (9 Aug 2014)

Love it, really wanted that frame but im abit manly and my mates are the same so i think id get my head kicked in hahahhaa


----------



## windym (9 Aug 2014)

^ "abit manly" as opposed to a lot manly?

Andy


----------



## jack smith (9 Aug 2014)

Well ive shaved since i was 11 LOL


----------



## windym (9 Aug 2014)

^ Legs, Chest, buttocks?


----------



## jack smith (9 Aug 2014)

Oh no i let those grow i, not one of those essex boys on tv haha


----------



## windym (9 Aug 2014)

Us Essex boys we wax, back,sack and crack that sorts the men from the boys.

Andy


----------



## TheDoctor (1 Sep 2014)

Like the bike, not sure about the colour. Mind you, I've got a purple fixed with matching tyres, so what do I know?


----------



## threebikesmcginty (1 Sep 2014)

Nice wall.


----------



## AndyWilliams (1 Sep 2014)

That is one hell of a nice bike.


----------



## Cuchilo (1 Sep 2014)

A real man rides a pink bike and waxes "back sack and crack" to anyone that tries to take the piss .


----------



## windym (4 Sep 2014)

Hmmm with rear 90mm Hed carbon with 140 psi in the tub and the natural stiffness of the frame one needs to wait a day or two after waxing before taking to the saddle. God it can smart.


----------



## Batgirl (4 Sep 2014)

great pic and bike. .I think the wall sets it off perfectly.. like beauty and the beast


----------



## fossyant (4 Sep 2014)

Chain's slack !  VERY


----------



## SpecialManzied (4 Sep 2014)

Wow this is wonderful! I'm just "creating" my personal fixie bike, but I'm using and old steel frame and two lenticular wheels  I know it's quite crazy but...

PS I'm new on this forum and my mother speech is Italian, I apologize for mistakes


----------



## Smurfy (6 Sep 2014)

windym said:


> My Planet X SS TT bike, sorry about the cr@p wall
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hmmmm, interesting. When did Planet X start making frames with track drop outs and a gear hanger? It certainly expands the range of options for fixed and SS compared to regular frames with vertical drop outs.

Is it one of these?

http://www.planetx.co.uk/c/q/frames/tt-and-triathlon-bike-frames


----------



## windym (6 Sep 2014)

^ Hi, yup its the Stealth Pro TT frame set certainly gives you more options with the track drop-outs.

Andy


----------



## Smurfy (7 Sep 2014)

windym said:


> ^ Hi, yup its the Stealth Pro TT frame set certainly gives you more options with the track drop-outs.
> 
> Andy


I don't have room for N+1!


----------



## windym (8 Sep 2014)

^ WWWHHHHHooooooaaaaaaaa stop that negativity right there, that kind of defeatist talk wasn't at Dunkirk, man up! stand tall and proud in front of the bathroom mirror and proudly declare in a voice devoid of fear "There is always room for one more bike in my life" (just make sure the other half is not at home at the time)


----------



## hopless500 (8 Sep 2014)

Bugger me. ....... that is PINK !!!


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (15 Sep 2014)

Before I bought my Ridley, I was seriously considering buying one of their carbon road-frames in that colour, but my 'LBS' offered a very good deal on the Ridley


Still fancy the 'X' though


----------



## jim55 (4 Apr 2015)

Thread reserection ,,,

I'm presently building a fixed and I'm considering a pink powder coat , the options are satin black or that , I just don't wana look " trying for the hipster look when I'm actually 45 and far from a hipster "


----------

